# I have never own gold equities



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would like to buy

gold company

is 

K 

as I have not gone down this road

if you do not follow gold,no need help


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Stay with the ETF like XGD stay away from individual names unless you are certain it is a good buy or you see a trading opportunity. I like SSL because it is a streamer instead of a miner but it still has risks in the companies they stream with.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*if "K" means Kinross ...*

I've never been a fan of Kinross, mainly because of their exposure to Russia.
Haven't been following K, but assume they are still in Russia; 
and they may never see a dime return on the money spent there.



source: http://www.4-traders.com/KINROSS-GOLD-CORPORATION-1410543/company/

My choice for single stock gold play is Franco-Nevada (*FNV* both Toronto & New York).

Here's a random sampling of 4 equities plus XGD.
3-year performance - approx:
Kinross - zero
Barrick +20%
XGD -- +30%
Franco +100%
Agnico +140%



pictures upload


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Good job, don't start now.


----------



## MoneyB (Oct 22, 2016)

NGD might be a better bet, Id go with it simply because its much lower cap compared to K while still being a big dog


----------

